# possible lost Tampon



## mikahweems (Oct 29, 2012)

patient comes in for a possible lost Tampon....upon vaginal check there is no Tampon found to be recovered.  What ICD 9 code is appropriate to use??


----------



## Mnigma (Oct 29, 2012)

*Suspected Lost tampon*

You would want to code for Observation and Evaluation of a Suspected condition not found.  The code is V71.89


----------

